
Ask HN: How long did it take your SaaS to reach 2K MRR? 10k? 20k? - elliotbnvl
Is there anything you&#x27;d do differently in hindsight to speed up that process?
======
elliotbnvl
Asking because my interest has been piqued after the conversations in a
thread[1] on my blog post about retiring an idea that I had validated probably
wouldn't work for my specific situation.

It made me realize that there are different SaaS models that are probably
desirable for different people, given standard time-to-market in that model,
target market, average funding amount, price, service package, level of
support required, etc.

The big one that I'm interested in is how long it takes to get to market with
a SaaS. E.g. can you sell it without having a landing site? Or does it require
a reputation for having been around for a couple of years?

I'd love to hear all of your experiences with this.

I'm not sure if it's possible to normalize the process of selecting what kind
of SaaS model to go after based on what your end goals are, given the VAST
amount of variables that are involved, but it would be very fascinating and
potentially valuable to see if any patterns arise from the chaos.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23033448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23033448)

